# How alert was your puppy at 8 weeks??



## vixx (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi Everyone!

I am new here and was just wondering if I might be able to ask you a question?
We have a new 8 week old Golden Retriever puppy and he is adorable, we are totally in love. He is extremely affectionate and has an amazing personality! I am however finding that he is sometimes not very alert, especially when we are outside. We can whistle, call his name, jump and down and we just can't seem to get his attention. At first we questioned his eyesight and hearing, but we did some tests on his hearing in the house and that seems to be okay. Sometimes we will throw a toy and he doesn't even react, almost like he didn't see it? He is much better in the house, but I still find delayed responses...

So my question is, did any of you experience this? Am I being paranoid or do you think something might be wrong? I know he is only 8 weeks old (almost 9) but my last golden retriever was so different, so it is hard not to compare.

So appreciate all of your help!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I think you should talk to your vet. He should have a professional hearing test. 

Puppies are so individual, it's likely you've got a really laid back one, but checking his ears and eyes wouldn't hurt. If he is deaf, it will change how you train him so better to know soon.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

My first question is How long have you had him? If it has only been a week or less I wouldnt worry he has SO many new sights and sounds and scents to distract him. You can start working on him pay attention to you by playing the watch me game but I wouldnt worry about sight or ears just yet if after a another week or so then have him checked out if he is still ingoring you.


----------



## stahrdust3 (Jun 25, 2012)

Our Clover had pretty much no interest in toys, treats, or anything at 8 weeks. She was playful but also slept A LOT. She also didn't really pay much attention to us when we called her & was very independent. We were a little worried about this too. However, now she's a happy, healthy 6 month old who loves to play with toys (still hasn't gotten the "fetch" concept down...pretty good retriever, haha) and comes when called. I'd definitely give it a little more time!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

He's a baby with so many new things to invesgate in the big outside world. He probably doesn't even know his name yet or know you want his attention. Practice getting his attention by sitting on the floor with him and a handful of treats, saying his name then giving a treat. That way he'll associate his name and his attention to something good. 

When my guy sees a deer, I could be dangling a steak on a stick and he wouldn't see it!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I taught all of my dogs their name by holding them on my chest while they sleep I repeat their name in a whisper in their ear. I usually only have to do this for one day. I works great plus it gives you snuggle time!!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

When Kenzie first came home (at 8wks) there was a period of a few weeks where I was concerned she was deaf.....She wouldn't even respond by turning towards me when I called her, clapped, etc... She is now totally over this. I agree with others that with everything so new, she might just be overwhelmed and you just aren't as interesting yet!
I'd get him checked to be on the safeside, but I did experience this also.


----------



## Umqueen33 (Jul 24, 2012)

When Charley came home last week at 8 weeks, he was very curious and shy the first few days, just getting use to everything. Now he is a playing in the yard with the frisbee, and active. He plays, sleeps and eats. Give him some time to adjust but it also depends on how long you've had him, if it's been a week or more I would def. talk to a vet to just find out what may be going on.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I've had Bentley 2 weeks as of today. He turned 8 weeks yesterday (I agree, he left mom too early). From day 1 he has been a tornado of energy and learns very quickly but Ky (my Akita) gets most of the credit for that, she teaches him everything. He did ignore me outside and for the 1st 2 days I also wondered about his hearing but noticed he had no trouble hearing Ky.
The way I taught him his name was I sat both dogs side by side and I'd say Ky, give her a treat, I'd say Bentley, give him a treat, didn't take long for him to catch on to his name.
He knows how to ring the bell to go outside and he knows sit, that's about the extent of it because I decided to wait until he was 8 weeks old to really get into the training. Today the fun begins. We are really going to work on the biting and the lil attitude today. He's a fun pup until he doesn't want to do something like come in the house. He has just started growling, squirming and biting hard if I pick him up to come in when he's not ready (I don't let him do stairs yet). He seems to have a real stubborn streak but I'm used to that, Akitas are known for stubbornness.
Sounds to me like your pup is like Bentley. It will get better...or so I'm told  Good luck


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I agree that you should discuss your observations with your vet when you go in for shots.

Some puppies/dog are just not very reactive. And don't easily startle. And he may be out in the yard thinking: man, this is SOME trip. oh a ball...whatever. Wow, look at the grass.

Penny has always been more reactive and even as a senior, she still flinches when I touch her.


----------



## vixx (Sep 5, 2012)

*Update and thank you so much everyone!*

We have had our puppy week tomorrow, so I know he is young, but have found him so different from my last golden and our 1.5 year old Shih Tzu. 

We have had such a better day today though, as I worked with him outside with treats for awhile and what a difference! I think he is going to maybe be a stubborn little guy, but at least he kinda turned today when I called his name (Lucas). Now if I can just get him to react when I clap my hands etc. 

I will definitely speak to the vet when he gets his second shots, but when I tested his hearing inside, all seems to be good. I think it is exactly what some of you have suggested, that he is young and overwelmed by all the new sights etc.

Thank you so much everyone for all of your help!! I so appreciate it!! Now if I can get him to potty train!


----------



## Copper-Cosmo (Jan 4, 2022)

Any updates on this? our puppy is going through the same concerns. Thanks in advance John


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Copper-Cosmo said:


> Any updates on this? our puppy is going through the same concerns. Thanks in advance John


The OP hasn't been back on the Forum since 2/2013.


----------



## Howler (Feb 4, 2021)

vixx said:


> We can whistle, call his name, jump and down and we just can't seem to get his attention.


Selective hearing is apparently normal at this age. They know what they hear, and it doesn't always match what they want to hear!

They can spot body language that humans leak all the time. If sounds work at home, but not outside, is it because they can see your gestures at home? When in different rooms, try dropping some kibble into their bowl and see if comes running... 

We took our puppy to the vet at about 12 weeks for a hearing test, and they didn't bother testing! They said its just a phase that all pups go through.



CAROLINA MOM said:


> The OP hasn't been back on the Forum since 2/2013.


Argh.. you do realise that replying bumps the thread?!


----------

